# PM: Viele Angler, wenig Müll



## Kochtopf (18. April 2019)

Der DAFV wird doch nichts veröffentlicht haben, was Angler gut dastehen lässt?!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. April 2019)

Die Angabe von Prozentwerten sind nichts anderes, als Bullshit! Was heißt denn: "kann man den Anglern definitiv zuordnen" ? Das kann doch nur bedeuten, dass man nur einen bestimmten Teil, wie z.B. Ködermaterial zuordnen kann. Schon der Plastikbeutel, in dem das Geraffel drinnen war, kann man nicht definitiv zuordnen. Die Pet-Wasserflasche kann man nicht zuordnen und und und. Leider wird das Niveau der PM des DAFV nicht besser. Dass wirkt alles nur wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Wurm- und Madendosen, andere Köderverpackungen und Schnurreste werden wohl kaum von Picknickgästen und Partypeople stammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2019)

Von mir gibt es einen Daumen hoch für diese PM ! 

Für mich gibt es keinen Grund, da ein Haar in der Suppe zu suchen(auch wenn das z.Z. in Mode ist).
Der Beitrag lässt uns Angler in einem guten Licht dastehen und genau das brauchen wir.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. April 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es einen Daumen hoch für diese PM !
> 
> Für mich gibt es keinen Grund, da ein Haar in der Suppe zu suchen(auch wenn das z.Z. in Mode ist).
> Der Beitrag lässt uns Angler in einem guten Licht dastehen und genau das brauchen wir.


Genau, Methodik etc sind mir egal ich bin nur froh dass der Verband sich bemüht uns gut dastehen zu lassen. Das ist eine Protoform von Verbandsarbeit!


----------



## Nemo (18. April 2019)

Klar kann man das Haar in der Suppe suchen und finden. Der Artikel geht aber auch darauf ein. Zum einen wird klar gesagt, dass nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil des Mülls Anglern klar zugeordnet werden kann (was automatisch heißt, dass es beim Rest unklar ist), zum anderen achten die Angler laut der Umfrage sehr darauf, den eigenen Müll mitzunehmen.
Natürlich gibt es immer schwarze Schafe, aber deren Müll wird meistens von Kollegen eingesammelt, spätestens bei den Säuberungsaktionen. Wenn man jetzt noch dazuzählt, dass die Angler dabei noch den Müll von allen anderen einsammeln (was man sogar noch deutlicher hätte darstellen können), ergibt sich doch eine äußerst positive Müllbilanz der Angler, oder nicht?


----------



## Wollebre (18. April 2019)

wenn schon ein Bild mit Abfall gezeigt wird, dann bitte auch mit angelspezifischen Abfall von Meeresanglern. 
Kenne z.B. keinen Meeresangeler der mit Maden angelt. Aber vielleicht war die Menge die man Anglern zuschreiben kann so gering, das es für
ein werbewirksames Foto nicht reichte.... 
Ansonsten ließ sich wie ZF schreibt auch das Haar in der Suppe finden. So hinken die Verweise auf die Nordsee. Die lohnenswerten Angelplätze sind so limitiert das ein Mengen- oder Prozentvergleich zur Ostsee hinkt...   
Über Blei wird schon lange diskutiert. Fürs Brandungsangeln habe ich meine Lösung gefunden. Die Wurfgewichte werden aus alte Opferanoden (Schiffsanoden) gegossen. Sind aus Zink und an tausende Schiffe und AB Motore angebracht die im Salzwasser fahren. Da Zink somit keine Gefahr darstellt, sonst hätte die Gesetzgeber schon reagiert, sehe ich daher keine schädliche Wirkung das Material auch beim Angeln einzusetzen. So werden wegen des geringen spezifischen Gewichtes 150g Gewichte in der 170g Form gegossen was für mich ausreichend ist.
Bemerken möchte ich noch das derjenige, der es schon als Kind im Elternhaus nicht gelernt hat alles wegzuschmeißen wo man steht, wird auch Probleme haben das im Alter zu ändern.... Aber die genannten Prozente zeigen das fast alle ein gutes Elternhaus hatten. Nun darf man für alle die auf das Angeln in D angewiesen sind hoffen, das nicht irgendwelche Gruppen darin einen Aufhänger für weitere gesetzliche Regulierungen finden....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. April 2019)

Quelle Anglerdemo zur ursprünglichen Studie des TI:

Vermüllung der Meere- Angler im Fokus der Behörden und Wissenschaft! Zu recht?

Eine aktuelle Studie des Thünen- Institutes für Ostseefischerei könnte erneute Beschränkungen und Verbote nach sich ziehen! Die Studie „Bedeutung und Bewertung von Meeresmüll aus der marinen Freizeitfischerei und Maßnahmen zur Vermeidung“ vom 09. Februar diesen Jahres zeigt einmal mehr auf, dass sich das Thünen- Institut sowie die Ministerien und Behörden uns Angler immer häufiger in den Fokus der täglichen Arbeit nehmen. Die Auftraggeber der Studie sind übrigens der „Niedersächsischer Landesbetrieb für Wasserwirtschaft, Küsten-und Naturschutz“ sowie das „Landesamt für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Geologie Mecklenburg-Vorpommern“. Demnach ist die Studie sicherlich aus öffentlichen Geldern bezahlt.

Worum geht es hier? Ja, um die Hinterlassenschaften von Anglern in der Nord- und Ostsee. Müll ist sicherlich ein wichtiges Thema in der heutigen Zeit. Bis zum Jahr 2050 könnte es in den Meeren mehr Plastik als Fische geben, davor warnt eine Studie im Auftrag des Weltwirtschaftsforums. Jährlich landen demnach 8 Millionen t Plastik in den Meeren, was einer Müllwagenladung pro Minute entspricht. Schon heute treiben laut der Studie etwa 150 Millionen t Plastik in den Meeren, das entspricht einem Fünftel des Gewichts aller Fischbestände. Der Plastikverbrauch habe sich der Studie zufolge in den letzten 50 Jahren weltweit verzwanzigfacht, für die kommenden 20 Jahre wird eine weitere Verdoppelung erwartet. Es ist richtig, dass dieses Problem aktiv bekämpft wird. Selbstverständlich haben wir Angler auch einen Anteil an der Vermüllung der Meere, doch wie hoch ist dieser Anteil? Genau damit hat sich die Studie beschäftigt.

Schauen wir uns die weltweite Entwicklung an, so stammt   der größte Teil des Mülls in unseren Meeren aus Quellen vom Land und der Müll von seebasierten Quellen ist von vergleichsweiser geringer Bedeutung. Da wir Angler jedoch insgesamt eine große Nutzergruppe darstellen, hat man uns also hier genauer unter die Lupe geommen. Bereits an dieser Stelle sei die Frage erlaubt, ob man wirklich Angler bei der Vermüllung der Meere als so bedeutend ansieht, dass man hier eine Studie in Auftrag gibt? Haben wir wirklich einen so schlechten Ruf? Wie auch immer, wir werden also erst einmal als eine relevante Quelle von Meeresmüll der Nord-und Ostsee eingeschätzt. Sicherlich spielt der Verlust von Ködern aus Blei oder Plastik/ Gummi eine Rolle, aber die Studie zeigt auch, dass das Monitoring an den Stränden der Nord-und Ostsee ein geringes Vorkommen von angelspezifischem Müll zeigt. 

Verschiedene internationale Vereinbarungen wie der G20 Aktionsplan, die MSRL, das Helcom Abkommen oder die OSPAR Vereinbarung enthalten viele Regelungen, die jedoch nach unserer Meinung bisher eher ungenügend umgesetzt werden. Werden wir Angler jetzt wieder das Opfer, damit man von anderen Versäumnissen ablenken kann?

Gibt es wirklich keine anderen Prioritäten als uns Meeresangler in der Nord- und Ostsee bei der globalen Bekämpfung von Plastikmüll? Sollte man nicht die Probleme an Land intensiver angehen? Schätzungen zufolge ist die Plastikbelastung der Böden je nach Standort 4- bis 23-fach höher als die Verschmutzung der Meere (Horton et al. 2017: Microplastics in freshwater and terrestrial environments.www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28169032).

Der im OSPAR-Spülsaummonitoring in der südlichen Nordsee erfasste Müll in den Jahren 2014 und 2015 setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: Kunststofffragmente < 50 cm (41 %), Fischereinetze und Taue (22,8 %), Verschlüsse und Deckel (7,6 %), Getränkeflaschen und -behälter (2,4 %), Schaumgummi inklusive Schwämmen und Bauschaum (2,2 %), Süßigkeitenverpackungen (1,9 %), Holzteile < 50 cm (1,8 %), Lebensmittelverpackungen inklusive Fast-food-Verpackungen (1,5 %), Knäule aus Netzen und Tampen (1,2 %), Plastikstücke > 50 cm (1,2 %) und Luftballons (1,1 %), Industriefolie bzw. -planen (1,1 %), Patronenhülsen und -teile (0,9 %), kleine Plastiktüten (z. B. Gefriertüten) (0,9 %) und Glassteile (0,8 %). Wo sind wir Angler hier? An der Ostsee können laut der Studie 0,6% des Mülls definitiv der Angelfischerei zugeordnet werden. Also sind Luftballons deutlich stärker für die Vermüllung der Meere verantwortlich, wurden jedoch von der EU nicht verboten? Mit uns Anglern kann man es anscheinend machen. Um mal bei Zahlen zu bleiben- In der Ostsee und im Mittelmeer dominieren laut der Studie landseitige Quellen, Einträge finden hier hauptsächlich aus Haushalten und Freizeit- und Tourismusaktivitäten statt (81 %), hinsichtlich der seebasierten Quellen trägt die Fischerei dort zu 3 % und die Schifffahrt zu 5 % bei. Zur Erinnerung- Angler konnten 0,6% des Mülls zugeordnet werden.

Was uns zudem an der Studie ärgert, ist die Verwendung des Wortes „kann“ in dieser Studie. Zum Beispiel „Generell kann Müll aus der Angelfischerei Fauna und Flora beeinträchtigen.“ Ja, es kann so vielen möglich sein, aber wie kann man dann als Fazit der Studie „Auch  wenn der  von  der  Angelfischerei  generierte  Müll  lokal  begrenzt  und  sein  Anteil  am gesamten   Müllaufkommen   gering   sein   dürfte,    können   in   stark   von   Angler/-innen frequentierten  Plätzen  Managementmaßnahmen  zur  Müllreduzierung bzw. -vermeidung erforderlich  sein“ gleichzeitig wieder Beschränkungen ins Spiel bringen?  Zudem ja „Die Anteile des aus der marinen Freizeitfischerei stammenden Strandmülls können nur grob geschätzt   werden.“ hier weiterhin mit Hochrechnungen und Schätzungen gearbeitet wird. 

Wir stellen uns am Ende dann noch eine Frage- wenn man im Rahmen der Studie zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass es viele andere und bedeutendere Verursacher gibt und Meeresangler lediglich mit nachweislichen 0,6% für die Vermüllung verantwortlich sind, ja wie kann man dann noch die Empfehlung „Diesbezüglich besteht allerdings noch erheblicher Forschungsbedarf und ein längerfristiges Monitoring des Verlusts an Angelzubehör über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg ist dringend empfehlenswert.“ aussprechen, ohne hierbei eventuell eigene Interessen wie Forschungsgelder zu verfolgen? Gibt es wirklich keine wichtigeren Themen für die Forschung, für die man Steuergelder einsetzen kann oder gar muss?

Unser Fazit ist eindeutig. Die Vermüllung ist ein globales Problem und es gibt viele Verursacher und ist zudem ein wichtiges Thema. Die Vermüllung der Meere geht alle an. Wir Angler sollten hier trotzdem bitte nicht in den Fokus der Wissenschaft und Behörden geraten, da man der Umwelt sicherlich an anderer Stelle besser helfen kann und muss. Es muss nach Prioritäten und nach der Größe der Verursachern gehen.

Wir haben aber auch gleichzeitig die Bitte an alle (Meeres-) Angler- bitte nehmt Euren Müll vom Angelplatz wieder mit, sammelt Eure Kippen ein und verzichtet wenn möglich auf Einwegverpackung. Jeder einzelne von uns kann helfen die 0,6% Anglermüll weiter zu reduzieren und die Welt jeden Tag ein Stückchen besser zu machen. Auch der Müll von anderen Verursachern darf gerne ordnungsgemäß entsorgt werden. Lasst uns Vorbild sein lasst uns etwas für unsere Umwelt tun!

Viele Grüße von der Küste und Petri Heil!


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. April 2019)

Ich teile die Ansicht von Kolja Kreder, dass die Art und Weise der Darstellung nichts anderes als Augenwischerei ist.... 

Nichtsdestotrotz ist zumindest der Versuch des DAFV, uns Angler etwas besser darzustellen, als positiv anzusehen...

Wir fertigen hier ja kein Arbeitszeugnis aus.... 

"Der DAFV war stets bemüht...."


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Zu solchen Themen kann man in Foren, auf FB, oder sonstwo schreiben, was man will. Vor dem ersten Buchstaben ist schon klar, dass man mit zwischen den Stühlen damit landet.


----------



## Nemo (18. April 2019)

Am wichtigsten finde ich die Überschrift. Das ist die eigentliche Botschaft und wird von jedem gelesen.
*Viele Angler, wenig Müll.*
Schön, dass das mal einer öffentlich sagt.
**


----------



## Tinca52 (18. April 2019)

Gute Nachricht, liebe Angler so weiter machen


----------



## fishhawk (18. April 2019)

Hallo,



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Viele Angler, wenig Müll.



Hatten wir nicht vor einiger Zeit den Fall, wo in einem Gewässer das Angeln wieder erlaubt wurde, weil es ohne Angler und ihre Arbeitsdienste ziemlich heruntergekommen war und auch zugemüllt wurde?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. April 2019)

so erfreulich die PM an sich ist,
Fischerbandit hat Recht: es stellt sich die Frage, warum es berechtigt erscheint, die Angler bezüglich Müll
genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen und eine entsprechende Studie anfertigen zu lassen , die womöglich noch aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe finanziert ist.

Genauer betrachtet ist diese Studie (nicht die PM) nichts weiter als eine ungeheuerliche
Verleumdungskampangne gegen uns Angler.
*Und der DAFV merkt das nicht*


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Heißt das PM nicht etwa Potsdam und nicht persönliche Mitteilung?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Heißt das PM nicht etwa Potsdam und nicht persönliche Mitteilung?


eine persönliche Mitteilung im Pottsdamer Tageblatt, eine persönliche , örtlich begrenzte Pressemitteilung also.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

Gut, hamma des wenigstens.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. April 2019)

0,6% und alle sind zufrieden mit dieser Aussage? 0,6% in Stück wohlgemerkt, nicht in Gewicht. 

Das bedeutet dann, dass ein verlorenens Stellnetz in der Bewertung  wie der Wirbel eines Anglers zählt. Das verstehe ich richtig, oder?  

Eine PET- Flasche hat den gleichen "Wert" wie ein Angelhaken aus Metall? Richtig? 

Und ein im Sturm verlorender 40 Fuß Container mit Chemikalien gilt auch als ein Stück? 

Ok, dann sind Angler ja echt Umweltschweine und sollten stärker reguliert werden. 

DIese Studie finde ich echt beeindruckend. Übrigens versucht man uns ja bereits 3,4% des Mülls in die Verantwortung zu schieben, da man uns Anglern aber nur 0,6% zuschieben kann, will man ja weiterforschen. Arbeitsplätze sichern und auf die 3,4% kommen? 

Wenn 5% des Mülls aus der Fischerei (inkl. Angler) stammen und plötzlich davon dann 3,4% von Anglern stammen- ja ist dann unser Hobby gar nicht mehr so umweltfreundlich und nachhaltig?

Aber laut der Studie (Zitat:  "In Dänemark ist die Verwendung von Bleigewichten seit dem 01.12.2002 in der Angelfischerei generell verboten ") darf ich in Dänemark schon nicht mehr mit Blei angeln, mir ist lediglich ein Import- und Verkaufsverbot bekannt. Täusche ich mich da? 

Übrigens zeigt die Studie einmal mehr die Realität von Telefonumfragen- wie sich doch manche selbst belügen. 100% der Befragten sind die Saubermänner unter den Anglern, da diese Aussage "Verglichen mit anderen Anglern verhalte ich mich umweltbewusst " von allen Befragten mit "5" beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. April 2019)

Zitat:
Aber laut der Studie (Zitat: "In Dänemark ist die Verwendung von Bleigewichten seit dem 01.12.2002 in der Angelfischerei generell verboten ") darf ich in Dänemark schon nicht mehr mit Blei angeln, mir ist lediglich ein Import- und Verkaufsverbot bekannt. Täusche ich mich da? 


Nö, du täuscht dich nicht. 
Diese Aussage ist halt fürn.... Unrichtig!


----------



## Wollebre (19. April 2019)

@Dorschbremse
wer noch Restbestände hat darf die in DK benutzen.

Wenn solch ein Monitoring erstellt wird, sollten auch die zwischen 5000 bis 10000 abgerissenen Fischernetze in der Ostsee mit einbezogen werden. Über die Netzhersteller sollten doch Informationen über verkaufte Neunetze zu bekommen sein. Aber was tief im Wasser liegt und nicht zu sehen ist, richtet dann wohl auch keinen Schaden an. Von der versenkten Weltkriegsmunition wollen wir hier gar nicht erst anfangen zu schreiben.... Die zu bergen gibt es von der EU scheinbar kein Geld...

www.google.de/search?q=fischernetze+in+der+Ostsee

Auch interessant zu lesen, auch wenn es nicht explizit um Angler geht:
http://meeresmuell.de/ostsee/

weitere Infos:
www.google.de/search?q=m%C3%BCll+in+der+Ostsee

Frage mich warum die Institute nicht gemeinsam an aussagefähige Zahlen arbeiten. Scheinbar kann jeder für sich entsprechende Fördergelder beantragen.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. April 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> @Dorschbremse
> wer noch Restbestände hat darf die in DK benutzen.



Gilt aber nicht für Touristen welche ihr Blei selber mitbringen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. April 2019)

So ist das - drum ist aus diesem (an für sich sinnvollem) Verbot ein Gummiparagraph geworden...

Abgesehen von dem Verkaufsverbot in Ladengeschäften wird da nämlich NULL Kontrolle ausgeübt- und vielen isses schlichtweg egal....

Wenn man sich überlegt  wieviele in DK selbst gießen- in Hvide Sande oder Fredericia laufen Typen mit Selbstgüssen an den gut frequentierten Angelplätzen rum und verticken se fürn schmalen Taler....

Dieses Verbot ist also nicht mehr als ein Papiertiger!


----------



## Wollebre (19. April 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> So ist das - drum ist aus diesem (an für sich sinnvollem) Verbot ein Gummiparagraph geworden...
> 
> Abgesehen von dem Verkaufsverbot in Ladengeschäften wird da nämlich NULL Kontrolle ausgeübt- und vielen isses schlichtweg egal....
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn es so sein sollte, sollten wir uns im Forum über solche Aussagen zurückhalten.
Wenn die so etwas mitlesen und mal "wilde Sau" veranstalten, wird man tief in die Tasche greifen müssen....
Was Einheimische machen interessiert mich nicht.

Wenn ich in einem fremden Land bin komme ich als Gast, benehme mich wie ein Gast, und verlasse das Land wie ein Gast!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. April 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem fremden Land bin komme ich als Gast, benehme mich wie ein Gast, und verlasse das Land wie ein Gast!



Da bin ich ganz bei dir - und ich verfüge auch über Zubehör aus Zinn und Tungsten... von daher juckt es mich überhaupt nicht, wenn da irgendwelche Kontrollen durchgezogen werden um deren Gesetzen Geltung zu verschaffen.

Ich verbringe da meinen Urlaub- und der kostet nun mal...
Wenn der Urlaub meine Nerven kostet, war er definitiv zu teuer! Also passe ich mich einfach an und hab meine Ruhe


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2019)

Da ich gerade meinen ersten Brandungsurlaub in Dänemark plane, habt ihr nen tip wo ich preiswert alternative Bleie herbekomme?


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. April 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Da ich gerade meinen ersten Brandungsurlaub in Dänemark plane, habt ihr nen tip wo ich preiswert alternative Bleie herbekomme?


such doch mal im Müll, wenn du schon in diesem Trööt fragst


----------

